# Dimmer Swtich on Overhead Fan and Light



## FIRESCAPE (Mar 22, 2010)

So I just thought of an idea to replace the switches in my office with dimmers. There is an overhead Hunter fan with a light. It has a pull string for the lights and one for the fan. But the power to it is controlled through the power switch in the wall. In that wall unit is another single switch which controls the overhead spot lights. I was able to replace that one with a slider dimmer switch perfectly. Now I want to do the same thing on the fan and lights. The current switch in there controlling the fan and lights is your basic flip switch. It has power coming in and power coming out (2 wires). How would I go about getting a switch that would work? It would be perfect if I could find a switch that could control the fan speed and the light brightness. If that is not possible I would be fine with something to control the light brightness and have the fan to just be able to be switched on when I want it on. Let me know, thank you!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FIRESCAPE said:


> .......How would I go about getting a switch that would work? .........


 
Call an electrician.


----------



## FIRESCAPE (Mar 22, 2010)

Meh, I can do it on my own, that's why I need some direction on what to get. Why ya think I'm posting in a forum?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry, but this is a professional electricians forum, not a DIY site.

You may want to post your question here.


----------

